# James Jones to Miami?



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Portland's James Jones is likely to ink a long-term deal (I've been told its going to be either four or five years) with Miami.


http://www.mlive.com/pistons/index.ssf/2008/07/no_detroit_signings_expected_o.html

If true that's pretty good for us. We need outside shooting badly.

And its always great to bring a local kid back home.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome signing. Perfect fit for this team, and especially catching the pass from a penetrating Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if true we are going to be stacked at the Forward spot. love his shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like 5yr $20 million deal.



> *Miami Heat on verge of offer to James Jones*
> 
> By Ira Winderman | South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> 7:49 PM EDT, July 8, 2008
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0708heatjones,0,1792511.story


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting to see that we are offering 4-5 years...never thought we'd do that this offseason. 

The end of Dorell Wright in Miami is nigh , but JJ is a good shooter and we desperately need one.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Miami has rounded out so well. It's unfair.

Shaq who?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Miami has rounded out so well. It's unfair.
> 
> Shaq who?


15-67. That's not fun to go through :no:



We deserve some good things to happen to us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats what happens when you have a great FO 

Hopefully we can shore up the Center hole and we are good to go. I think our PG rotation is alright, if we can take a buyer for Banks and sign someone like Dooling for a cheaper contract that wouldnt be a bad move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone think that without a doubt, Marion will be moved sometime before the season?

Ira has been saying all offseason that he believes that Marion had played his last game for the Heat. This has to increase the chances of that happening.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How can the final 3 years be conditional? I've never seen something like that. Nevertheless, this should make us loaded. But does this mean bye-bye Dorell?

PG: Marcus Banks/Mario Chalmers/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook/Kasib Powell
SF: Shawn Marion/James Jones/Dorell Wright
PF: Michael Beasley/Joel Anthony/Stephane Lasme
C: Udonis Haslem/Mark Blount/Zo?

This seems incomplete. Why would we use our MLE for a SF? I'll tell you why - we have a deal to trade Shawn Marion in place for a PG ro C.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Anyone think that without a doubt, Marion will be moved sometime before the season?
> 
> Ira has been saying all offseason that he believes that Marion had played his last game for the Heat. This has to increase the chances of that happening.





Flash is the Future said:


> How can the final 3 years be conditional? I've never seen something like that. Nevertheless, this should make us loaded. But does this mean bye-bye Dorell?
> 
> PG: Marcus Banks/Mario Chalmers/Chris Quinn
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook/Kasib Powell
> ...


:azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Actually, due to the play of Chalmers, I bet we've traded Marion for a C. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. :gopray:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Marion IS traded for a PG or C, then Dorell still has a place on this team. Otherwise, yeah - Dorell is gone.

So who could we be dealing Marion for? Biedrins? Bogut? Kaman?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, due to the play of Chalmers, I bet we've traded Marion for a C. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. :gopray:


If they lose brand, I cant see them letting Kaman go.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> If Marion IS traded for a PG or C, then Dorell still has a place on this team. Otherwise, yeah - Dorell is gone.
> 
> So who could we be dealing Marion for? Biedrins? Bogut? Kaman?


If we managed any of those, it would be an absolute steal IMO. Hell, I'd take Brendan Haywood.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haywood for Marion?

Hellz no. If we are dealing an All-Star calibre player with an expiring contract, id expect to get something big back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just heard the news...good signing by Riles.

I do agree though, that something may be up for Marion, because it doesn't make sense to use most of the MLE on a forward, with such big holes at C (and maybe PG, but we might have faith in Chalmers)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, due to the play of Chalmers, I bet we've traded Marion for a C. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. Please be Chris Kaman. :gopray:


Kaman would be perfect for us.. Young and very solid.


Hm, that was pretty out of nowhere.. Good signing, very solid moves by Riley and the front office so far. I agree with Ruff Draft, its almost unfair how quickly we're retooling (like a poor-man's Portland.. :azdaja.

I've asked the Portland fans for a summary of what we can expect from James Jones, so I'll get back to you there for anyone that doesn't know. Basically though, he's a great 3 point shooter and a good defender. Good character guy too I think. And Miami-native.

Very solid signing.

This probably means Marion's gone though.. but for who??


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

andalusian said:


> Decent defender, fantastic spacing on the floor opening the lanes for Wade, good 3PT shooting. Well worth the investment.





nikolokolus said:


> Jones is almost like a player-coach on the floor, often directing teammates on the defensive end, and is masterful at spacing the floor properly. He's not exactly quick on his feet, but his very long arms and awareness make him good at clogging passing lanes and he's good at keeping his man in front of him.
> 
> I'm excited to see Jones in Miami, as I think he's going to instantly make other guys like Wade and Beasley better just because he'll open up driving lanes and will make people pay if they leave him alone on the baseline.
> 
> I'm curious to see how he performs with his knee healed.


Pretty much sums up what we want out of a SF, for a relatively a good deal. New era Posey? :whoknows:


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

biedris? i dooubt they just signed maggete so i doubt they want marion


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems like junior JP, yeah. Perhaps not as badass as Pose, but hopefully can stroke the long ball and keep the defense honest.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> How can the final 3 years be conditional? I've never seen something like that. Nevertheless, this should make us loaded. But does this mean bye-bye Dorell?
> 
> PG: Marcus Banks/Mario Chalmers/Chris Quinn
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook/Kasib Powell
> ...


Bingo. No way Pat Riley signs a guy for $4 million per year to sit on the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Haywood for Marion?
> 
> Hellz no. If we are dealing an All-Star calibre player with an expiring contract, id expect to get something big back.


I think a PG is a stronger possibility...Kirk Hinrich and Gooden (or some combination of players), maybe. Or whatabout Maurice Williams? Miami wanted him last year and Ramon Sessions had a great end of the year for Milwaukee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is very interesting isnt it?

My mind is goin crazy with speculation right now...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think a PG is a stronger possibility...Kirk Hinrich and Gooden (or some combination of players), maybe. Or whatabout Maurice Williams? Miami wanted him last year and Ramon Sessions had a great end of the year for Milwaukee.


I don't think we'd deal for a PG without including Banks. And Banks+Marion make a LOT of money. So I don't know how that would work out. Especially since we seem to love Super Mario.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, this is nuts. This figures to be Marions last hour in Miami, huh? Hopefully we see a midnight deal go down in 40 minutes when free agency opens otherwise it's gonna be hard for us to sleep with all the speculation :biggrin:

Oh and we seriously need a verb for when wade2matrix outposts somebody. Any ideas?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It definitely seems like there may be a deal in place. The question is for who? Kaman could possibly be available.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How about wade2ninja after Marion leaves and we can say 'you just got ninja'd?' Hmm...needs some work.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Adam. I don't get the list on your sig. Why do you have a list of all pfs that you think are better than UD listed?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We have been playing beasley at the 4 so maybe were trading UD, althogh Marions more likely to go


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Perhaps theyre both being dealt? Who knows...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

All I know is that Brand hasn't officially signed with Philly yet. If the Clips see that he is serious about walking for nothing then they may want to do a sign and trade. I remember when Eddie verbally committed to Chicago so then Charlotte s&t'd him to us.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Why is Marion gone? Dorrell is the more like to go, you don't replace Shawn Marion with James Jones.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Why is Marion gone? Dorrell is the more like to go, you don't replace Shawn Marion with James Jones.


Marion is our only real trade asset. If anybody wants Dorell they can just sign him outright. All it would take is a bag of chips and a cherry slurpee.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It wouldn't just be replacing Marion with James Jones. It would be replacing Marion with a center/PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> How about wade2ninja after Marion leaves and we can say 'you just got ninja'd?' Hmm...needs some work.


:laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> All I know is that Brand hasn't officially signed with Philly yet. If the Clips see that he is serious about walking for nothing then they may want to do a sign and trade. I remember when Eddie verbally committed to Chicago so then Charlotte s&t'd him to us.


Yeah. This could all be an evil plan by Riley! :laugh:

He told Brand to commit to Philly to freak the Clippers out. Thus, they'll be thrilled with a S&T offer of Brand for Marion. We get our guy, and we need James Jones to fill in for Marion. It's genius. 

(If this actually happens I'd go mentally insane.)


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I smell a three team toss up on the horizon involving Marion and Banks..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can you imagine if that deal went down? Amazing...im not even gonna think about it, but thatd be something!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat sign Ex-Cane James Jones*
> 
> The Miami Heat has reached an agreement on a potential five-year deal with free agent swingman James Jones, two league sources confirmed late Tuesday night.
> 
> Jones is expected to earn a starting salary of $4 million a season, as part of the Heat's midlevel exception. Jones could be signing the deal as soon as Wednesday and it would be worth a total of about $22 million.


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Practically official then.

Welcome back to Miami, James Jones! :cheers:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not sold on the Marion leaving thing. None of the deals are logical, and Philly is too hot for Brand.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> I'm not sold on the Marion leaving thing. None of the deals are logical, and Philly is too hot for Brand.


We wouldn't have signed a SF if Marion weren't leaving. I don't know where, but I know who.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The man does have a point. Everything is building towards a Marion trade it seems (getting Beasley, signing Jones)...it seems Marion is the guy we are lookin at trading.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Can you imagine if that deal went down? Amazing...im not even gonna think about it, but thatd be something!


Man I would be tooooo excited.Wade B-Easy and Brand omg.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

as long as it doesnt affect 2010, its a good signing

James will be a good role player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont daydream too long on it, its 99.9% not gonna happen 

Ahhh hurry up and tell us whats going on, the JJ signing makes no sense with Marion still here so something is obviously in the works.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im not exactly sure if it means the end of Marion

I think this could be more of a sign for Ricky Davis/Dorrell Wright

we could go into the season with

Banks/Chalmers
Wade/Cook
Marion/Jones
Beasley/Haslem
Blount/(Zo)

its entirely possible.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

JJ was signed to back-up Marion and bring Miami some much needed 3-pt shooting. This is signifying the end of Wright. There aren't any logical trades for Marion out there IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright so it makes SOME sense :laugh:

I still think we have something planned with Marion...but I wont say the end is nigh just yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is awesome. I've wanted Jones all season and thought it was a pipedream and that he'd demand more than the Heat would be willing to pay. I'm not sure if he's a starter or great bench player for this team yet, but he's a great fit.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We really should start Jones though.. Pretty much the full MLE for a guy to play backup to Marion (who'll be playing significant minutes)?

I'd love to move Marion for a center, but thats not likely to happen. PG is also good.. Maybe we trade Marion for a decent (above average but not near a star) PG AND C?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think he gives us some of the shooting we desperately need. Like it is already said, he is a less bad-a James Posey.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Definitely a good signing, gives us the shooting and floor spacing we need, Wade and Beasley will both benefit from him.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

hopefully he can stay on the floor for you guys. I like Jones, but his knee problems seemed like they would never go away last year. 

He will definitely make people pay for leaving him open.

Kapono version 2, with better defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Any chance Marion (and filler) can be moved for one of Biedrins, Kaman, Dalembert, or Okafor (and filler)? Probably not. There are so few quality centers out there. I dont know if wed be able to get anything great back at that position for Marion.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Golden State we can probably scratch off as a potential destination. They'd have to give up Biedrins or Monta, and they'd be very reluctant. They also just signed Maggette, and are apparently signing Ronny Turiaf for $4 million.

Clippers I can't see happening, unless Brand hasn't yet inked a deal with the 76ers while Baron has signed with the Clippers, and not wanting to lose Brand for nothing (and still have Baron which leaves them in mediocrity), LAC and Brand agree to a S&T sending Brand here for Marion.. They already have Thornton though, so its not the best trade unless Marion turns into an excellent power forward.

Philly is unlikely as Brand just signed to play power forward there, and Thad Young is their future SF (and Iguodala the SG). For Dalembert and a role player and expiring or something, I guess its 'possible'.. They need depth more than talent now though. And they just traded away Carney and a future first, so I don't see them being too willing to deal right now.

Charlotte I don't know much about their situation, but unlikely I guess - never even thought of them much. I doubt they've give up Okafor for Marion though (even if Marion is the better player), Okafor plays a more important position for them and Marion is quite similar to Gerald Wallace.

I agree, we'll either rob someone (its always possible with Riley..), or give up value..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maybe we plan on having Beasley off the bench? Again I doubt it since Wade would be the only starter to be able to create on his own


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can see some crazy Riley three team trade going down soon, with Marion and Haslem on the way out. His trades always come out of nowhere.

Anyways, good signing. Welcome back to Miami! Now all we need is John Salmons and Darius Rice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

sMaK said:


> I can see some crazy Riley three team trade going down soon, with Marion and Haslem on the way out. His trades always come out of nowhere.
> 
> Anyways, good signing. Welcome back to Miami! Now all we need is John Salmons and Darius Rice.


Yea the trade talk surrounding Haslem died down pretty quick, which is interesting cause it was pretty much strong TILL Beasley got here.. Guess Marion is more interesting and as an expiring, very movable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It's officially official now 



> *Deal done, James Jones joining Miami Heat*
> 
> ORLANDO - Former University of Miami 3-point specialist James Jones has agreed to become a member of the Miami Heat.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira's Blog


> *Strength in numbers? We'll see*
> 
> After watching the Heat flail from the 3-point line last season, to the point where Dwyane Wade thought he had as good a chance as anyone to convert, there is something to be said about James Jones.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"A mega-trade is coming. Count on it."

Hm, Ira usually has good sources...


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Where's that article from Ira, B-Easy?

Oh...and I definitely like the way it's shaping up for a Marion trade. He just doesn't fit anymore, IMO.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Pat Riley - best gm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Marion gets traded are we sliding Wright in as the starter? I still think we need someone else to create from the perimeter, and Wright has more ability to do that than Jones, I believe. Thats unless we trade Marion for a better fitting SF and a C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ORLANDO - It wasn't a case of James Jones offering his services at a hometown discount.
> 
> It was more a matter of returning to his roots -- and a team he considered his own dating back to his youth in Miami Lakers and tenure at the University of Miami.
> 
> "For me, it's like coming full circle," the 3-point specialist said today after signing with the Heat. "I'm from the city. I spent all my time here, and when the Heat hurt, even though I'm away on another team as an opponent, I still feel that pain, growing up as a kid, watching it, and being a part of the city of Miami."





> While there might have been more eventually available elsewhere had he not committed on the first day of the NBA's free-agent signing period, Jones said he is at peace with the quick decision.
> 
> "For me," he said, "the interest from my hometown team superceded and outweighed all the other positives and pluses of the different cities."





> Jones said if his role becomes a 3-point specialist off the bench, so be it.
> 
> "I've always said, for me, it's just being a player," he said. "If that means coming off the bench, if that means starting, if that means taking 10 shots, if that means taking one shot, for me it's about being efficient and winning games.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't see Jones starting next year. I see Marion or Haslem being traded, but not both. If Marion goes, then Beasley starts at the 3 and UD at the 4. If Haslem goes, then Marion at the 3 and Beasley at the 4. Having Jones off the bench gives us great depth. Imagine if Cook really comes around and we have two shooters like that coming off the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont see Beas starting at 3.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Why not? He's just as big of a matchup problem for 3s as he is for 4s. And he'll probably have just as difficult a time guarding either position.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id like our 3 to be a better passer.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And a better defender. I'd see UD coming off of the bench if we trade Beasley. What if we traded UD for a PG and Marion for a C? PG-Wade-Jones-Beasley-C?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones is a great fit for this team, looking forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He shot 44% from deep last year...he's gonna get some open looks playing next to Wade Marion and Beasley. Him and Cook will have a field day.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> And a better defender. I'd see UD coming off of the bench if we *trade Beasley*. What if we traded UD for a PG and Marion for a C? PG-Wade-Jones-Beasley-C?


huh?

Great signing, altho we really need a C...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BeasTley said:


> Where's that article from Ira, B-Easy?
> 
> Oh...and I definitely like the way it's shaping up for a Marion trade. He just doesn't fit anymore, IMO.


W2M posted it right before my post. Ira says he feels that Udonis and/or Marion is on the way out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

-mihkel- said:


> huh?
> 
> Great signing, altho we really need a C...


Oops lol. It was Marion. I meant Marion!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Wade's take on the signing



> *Q: What's your opinion of the signing of James Jones?*
> 
> A: I was real high on him when Coach asked me about him. I was real high on him. He can stick it. He can stick it and he's a hard worker, from what I heard about him from Reggie Miller and stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I love this signing Jones is a great shooter a nice piece to have off the bench. However, it leaves us with a glut of forwards and swingmen. I have a feeling Riley is planning on moving Marion. Some options off the top of my head would be trading him to the Warriors in a sign and trade for Monta Ellis, a trade to the Clippers for Chris Kaman, sending him to Utah for Carlos Boozer who could play center for us or trading him to Chicago for Kirk Hinrich and Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We might be able to do the last one. We can only pray about the rest of those trades though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones interview from this morning
http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_seasonticket/files/JAMES_JONES_INTERVIEW.mp3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones Press Conference for those that want to watch it
http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones will wear #22 for the Miami Heat. I just watched his press conference, he seems like a legitimate good and nice guy. Jokes when he wants to lighten the mood, gives thought out responses, etc. Seems genuinely happy to be here and I'd love to see him play.

Says he wanted to go 10/10 from the 3PT line at Zo's Summer Groove but instead he let Damon Jones do his thing.. :laugh:


----------

